# Yamaha Motobike



## Monark52

Can anyone tell me the approximate value on something like this? Its not what i`m interested in and i`ll probably auction it off soon. Thanks for any help.


----------



## partsguy

Wow. EBay is iffy for bikes because shipping and fees scare people away now. But, I think it is worth at least 50-100 bucks.


----------



## odds&sods

50-100 That sounds about right. but only because the bike you have is not a Yamaha Moto-bike. It looks similar to one but it is most likely a Ross or some other make.

Here are a few pics of Yamaha to compare the frames. This is not a stock bike it has a few non Yamaha parts on it. (rims , tires, seat, fender, shocks) plus it is not a stock color. Yamaha's came in yellow and orange.


----------



## DonChristie

Nice bike, Brian!


----------



## Monark52

I don`t care one way or another but if that`s not a moto bike, then i`m 
Barack Hussein Obama!
It`s 99.5% the same. It`s probably just a different year than yours. Correct me if i`m wrong.


----------



## odds&sods

Monark52 said:


> I don`t care one way or another but if that`s not a moto bike, then i`m
> Barack Hussein Obama!
> It`s 99.5% the same. It`s probably just a different year than yours. Correct me if i`m wrong.




Wow Mr. President! Welcome to this humble website. I had no Idea you were fond of old BMX bikes! Or should I just say "Yes you are wrong" 100% wrong in fact. Ok where do I start? The Yamaha Moto-bike was made for three years 1974 to 1976. They were as follows:

1974 was the A model it came with a solo saddle three piece pin style cranks with rubber pedals and the lower body portion of the fork was painted to match the frame. The rear fender and chain guard were made of metal and chrome plated. The handlebars were chrome plated as well.

Then in 1975 came the B model these came with a banana seat and the top shock mounting point on the frame was lengthened to provide an anchor point for the new seat brace. Other than the banana seat and its mounting provisions it was essentially the same as the A model. Except the handle bars and the chain guard were painted flat black instead of being chromed.

And finally in 1976 came the C model. This last model had many more improvements mainly to save weight. The pin style three piece cranks were replaced by one piece cranks with an “American style” bottom bracket and rat trap pedals. The fender and chain guard were made of plastic. The lower body portion of the front forks were now made of aluminum instead of steel and not painted but left bare. The C models were also shod with a true BMX knobby tire instead of the older diamond tread “Tractor grip” tires like the A & B models.

Now as far as your frame is concerned Mr. President  though similar to a Yamaha Moto-Bike to the untrained eye, to the trained eye it is as clear as the rapidly graying hair on your nappy head that your bike is not a genuine Yamaha Moto-Bike. 
1.	The fender hoop at the rear of the frame does not have the very distinctive “kick up” bend like a Moto-Bike All three model years came this way

2.	The brace/gusset that incorporates the top rear shock mounts is friggin’ huge and the wrong shape compared to the B & C models that came stock with a banana seat.

3.	The tubing size shape and overall configuration of the rear trailing arms construction is all wrong.

4.	The front fork is also incorrect as well. I’m willing to bet that if you measure from the center of one fork stanchion to the center of the other fork stanchion it will measure narrower  than 5 ½ inches

5.	That wide flat brace welded to the front of the seat tube between the two smaller tubes running more or less parallel to the top tube is NOT found on all three model years of the Yamaha Moto-Bike.

6.           The serial number (located on the bottom bracket) on all model years of the Yamaha Moto-Bike start with J60 (That's jay six zero.) no matter what! I'm also willing to bet your bike does not.

7.           The down tube on your frame is not strait it has a curve to it. do I really need to continue?

If you had your bike and a genuine Moto-Bike sitting side by side Mr. President the difference between the two would be plain to see. As plain as the flat nose on your face!!




By the way Mr. Obama except for the grips and tires the yellow example is all original unrestored and one of the first 1000 ever made.


----------



## Monark52

Like i said, i don`t give a poop either way. I was told it was a moto bike when i bought it.
I sold it a few days later and that was the end of it.
So they made a few minor changes and sold it as a Ross. Big deal. It still looks the same to me and probably anyone else that looks at it.
Either way, nice bikes.


----------



## freshour

thanks for the laughs. That was a good lesson to learn.


----------



## pjmac2006

Odds&soda, can you tell me the value of a real Yamaha Motobike?  I believe i came across one today as you describe it, it would be the "C" version of the bike.  It is in pretty rough shape, with nicks in the paint, but overall it seems very solid.  I will try to post pics later tonight.  Thanks for any help!


----------



## broken_spokes

want to sell let me know??


----------



## jlynnwise1

*Serial Number*

I have a Moto-Bike with all original parts in pretty good shape. I was stolen last week and recovered. The thief had taken the wheels off and was getting ready to paint the frame!  I need to get some quotes on putting it back together and I think I want to restore it. My dad bought it for me from a Yamaha shop back in the 70's but I am not sure of the year. Can I find this out from the serial number? J60038973


----------



## vitalshop

Nice Bike Dude you sell for 70-150 bucks it's a good price..


----------



## broken_spokes

if anyone has one of these for sale please let me know i am interested thanks


----------



## mike w

*roadway*

looks like a roadway to me.   there were a few companies inthe 70s making these.   I had one made by raleigh when i was a kid.  Incredibly hard to pedal.  My neighbor had a stripped down yamaha..fast.


----------



## lasxgames

*i have a A Yamaha Motobike from when i was younger 1974*

May want to sell it


----------



## 64dsw

*1974 yamaha bmx bicycle*



odds&sods said:


> Wow Mr. President! Welcome to this humble website. I had no Idea you were fond of old BMX bikes! Or should I just say "Yes you are wrong" 100% wrong in fact. Ok where do I start? The Yamaha Moto-bike was made for three years 1974 to 1976. They were as follows:
> 
> 1974 was the A model it came with a solo saddle three piece pin style cranks with rubber pedals and the lower body portion of the fork was painted to match the frame. The rear fender and chain guard were made of metal and chrome plated. The handlebars were chrome plated as well.
> 
> Then in 1975 came the B model these came with a banana seat and the top shock mounting point on the frame was lengthened to provide an anchor point for the new seat brace. Other than the banana seat and its mounting provisions it was essentially the same as the A model. Except the handle bars and the chain guard were painted flat black instead of being chromed.
> 
> And finally in 1976 came the C model. This last model had many more improvements mainly to save weight. The pin style three piece cranks were replaced by one piece cranks with an “American style” bottom bracket and rat trap pedals. The fender and chain guard were made of plastic. The lower body portion of the front forks were now made of aluminum instead of steel and not painted but left bare. The C models were also shod with a true BMX knobby tire instead of the older diamond tread “Tractor grip” tires like the A & B models.
> 
> Now as far as your frame is concerned Mr. President  though similar to a Yamaha Moto-Bike to the untrained eye, to the trained eye it is as clear as the rapidly graying hair on your nappy head that your bike is not a genuine Yamaha Moto-Bike.
> 1.	The fender hoop at the rear of the frame does not have the very distinctive “kick up” bend like a Moto-Bike All three model years came this way
> 
> 2.	The brace/gusset that incorporates the top rear shock mounts is friggin’ huge and the wrong shape compared to the B & C models that came stock with a banana seat.
> 
> 3.	The tubing size shape and overall configuration of the rear trailing arms construction is all wrong.
> 
> 4.	The front fork is also incorrect as well. I’m willing to bet that if you measure from the center of one fork stanchion to the center of the other fork stanchion it will measure narrower  than 5 ½ inches
> 
> 5.	That wide flat brace welded to the front of the seat tube between the two smaller tubes running more or less parallel to the top tube is NOT found on all three model years of the Yamaha Moto-Bike.
> 
> 6.           The serial number (located on the bottom bracket) on all model years of the Yamaha Moto-Bike start with J60 (That's jay six zero.) no matter what! I'm also willing to bet your bike does not.
> 
> 7.           The down tube on your frame is not strait it has a curve to it. do I really need to continue?
> 
> If you had your bike and a genuine Moto-Bike sitting side by side Mr. President the difference between the two would be plain to see. As plain as the flat nose on your face!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way Mr. Obama except for the grips and tires the yellow example is all original unrestored and one of the first 1000 ever made.




i have the yellow bmx yamaha moto bicycle i would like to know how much it is worth . If you can help please contact me @ dscottwilson@bellsouth.net


----------



## Keith

*Nice Bikes*



odds&sods said:


> Wow Mr. President! Welcome to this humble website. I had no Idea you were fond of old BMX bikes! Or should I just say "Yes you are wrong" 100% wrong in fact. Ok where do I start? The Yamaha Moto-bike was made for three years 1974 to 1976. They were as follows:
> 
> 1974 was the A model it came with a solo saddle three piece pin style cranks with rubber pedals and the lower body portion of the fork was painted to match the frame. The rear fender and chain guard were made of metal and chrome plated. The handlebars were chrome plated as well.
> 
> Then in 1975 came the B model these came with a banana seat and the top shock mounting point on the frame was lengthened to provide an anchor point for the new seat brace. Other than the banana seat and its mounting provisions it was essentially the same as the A model. Except the handle bars and the chain guard were painted flat black instead of being chromed.
> 
> And finally in 1976 came the C model. This last model had many more improvements mainly to save weight. The pin style three piece cranks were replaced by one piece cranks with an “American style” bottom bracket and rat trap pedals. The fender and chain guard were made of plastic. The lower body portion of the front forks were now made of aluminum instead of steel and not painted but left bare. The C models were also shod with a true BMX knobby tire instead of the older diamond tread “Tractor grip” tires like the A & B models.
> 
> Now as far as your frame is concerned Mr. President  though similar to a Yamaha Moto-Bike to the untrained eye, to the trained eye it is as clear as the rapidly graying hair on your nappy head that your bike is not a genuine Yamaha Moto-Bike.
> 1.	The fender hoop at the rear of the frame does not have the very distinctive “kick up” bend like a Moto-Bike All three model years came this way
> 
> 2.	The brace/gusset that incorporates the top rear shock mounts is friggin’ huge and the wrong shape compared to the B & C models that came stock with a banana seat.
> 
> 3.	The tubing size shape and overall configuration of the rear trailing arms construction is all wrong.
> 
> 4.	The front fork is also incorrect as well. I’m willing to bet that if you measure from the center of one fork stanchion to the center of the other fork stanchion it will measure narrower  than 5 ½ inches
> 
> 5.	That wide flat brace welded to the front of the seat tube between the two smaller tubes running more or less parallel to the top tube is NOT found on all three model years of the Yamaha Moto-Bike.
> 
> 6.           The serial number (located on the bottom bracket) on all model years of the Yamaha Moto-Bike start with J60 (That's jay six zero.) no matter what! I'm also willing to bet your bike does not.
> 
> 7.           The down tube on your frame is not strait it has a curve to it. do I really need to continue?
> 
> If you had your bike and a genuine Moto-Bike sitting side by side Mr. President the difference between the two would be plain to see. As plain as the flat nose on your face!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way Mr. Obama except for the grips and tires the yellow example is all original unrestored and one of the first 1000 ever made.



I had the yellow one...while I was out in Colorado chasin Forest fires my dad tossed it to the curb......now knowing how rare they are really makes me sick. Oh well   those 5 years made a man of me. Now tell me you know just as much about CW Racing Bikes and you will really be my hero    Thanks Keith


----------



## charliechaindrive

*does anyone have one for sale?*

Becauseon motorbicycleing, someone took a '75 silver fox and put a motr in it and I figured that if h could do it s could I.  It would be a"dirt"bike 
I don't care about the conditon or brand


----------



## TheRealBikecity

I just sold one Ebay Oct-19-11 21:37 for US $293.00 It was in near mint with some NOS wheel set I put on it. I keep the Motor Mags off of it when I 1st got  Also I gave it full over haul befor it up on bay


----------



## Mu5t@nGmike

I will be restoring a C model Moto-Bike for a friend, this winter. I need parts for the forks, does anyone know which parts bin Yamaha raided for the Moto-Bike. Early 70's Yamaha JT-1 is what my friend thinks. Anyone??


----------



## crgildart

Joining to bump this old thread again!  I saw a bike in a mall circa 1974 called the Greco MC 1000 somewhere in new Mexico on a family vactaion.  It was similar.  Then, the following spring when in a local Minnesota Yamaha dealer with a Jr high friend getting a part for his mini bike I saw her for the first time.... <angels singing> Yamaha Moto Bike<angels singing>.  I begged my parents to buy it for my June birthday.  My father insisted I had to save my money.  I mowed lawns for two months, pretty sure now that my parents paid neighbors to pay me to cut/scalp their beautiful lawns hahaha.  I was the first kid on the block to get a Yamaha Moto Bike.  It was the mid year with the banana seat, first thing to go after the front fender.  Several of my other friends got them that summer.  I think they went for about $179, a LOT for a BMX bike. 

The Greco MX 1000 is what I thought of when I saw the OP, but that was grey and also had a fake gas tank.

The second friend to get the Moto Bike had a dad who was a pipe fitter working on the Alaska pipeline, pretty good welder.  That was a good thing because the beating we gave those bikes took a toll, and revealed some design flaws.  Three of us all had breaks between the down tube and head.. one a total failure collapse mid track.  He rolled it home in tears and his father returned it to the Yamaha dealer for a replacement.. which also cracked but our pipefitter dad welded additional beads around all our bikes at that weak point.

Two of us also added angle iron to the tubes between the seat post tube and back bar where the rear shocks were mounted.  We drilled holes in the angle iron for additional shock angle options. We also put number plates there with wire and had number plates in front of the handle bars.  Add some cool motorcycle stickers, FMF, Redline, etc.. and too cool!

Crank shaft pins bent easily and added play to the 3 piece cranks.  That was one problem that went away with the American 1 piece cranks, but those bent if you bottomed out hard, which we did hahaha!

Front sprockets also took a beating on those, throwing the chain was the symptom that needed to be pounded back in to shape.  I eventually moved on from BMX to skateboarding and sold my then repainted in GASP Honda red to a neighbor who eventually threw what was left of it away.

I'd sure like to have it back just out of nostalgia.  Was neat to see others still have fond memories of the Moto Bikes.  Nice!


----------



## crgildart

The last of our gang got the last year with the one piece crank.  His was stolen from under his porch.  Probably bent three cranks in one summer, big kid..


----------



## Nsxbrent

Old thread dug up, is anyone still into these Yamaha Moto Bikes? I have a completely original 1976 model C that was found in mint condition under a quilt where it was left 43 yrs ago. I also have a restored with all NOS parts 1974 model A that's nicer than the brand new one I got as a kid in 74.  On top of those I have 4 more complete, model A,B and 2 model Cs in various conditions. Will try to post photo


----------



## 1979-4ever

Nice collection of yamaha's. Those are all very nice, wow!


----------



## Nsxbrent

Moved two of them on the wall. Might sell the others.


----------



## Nsxbrent

Have these "left over" bikes


----------



## 1979-4ever

Is the orange original paint?
Also, what year on orange?

Bikes look nice on the wall btw.


----------



## Nsxbrent

It's a 1975 model B the orange toro paint is original.


----------



## hellobuddy

nice bike


----------



## Nsxbrent

Got a lot of Moto-Bike stuff, maybe a hoarder....lol


----------



## crgildart

@Nsxbrent Did I just buy this from you?  Just closed the deal on eBay and hope to have it here soon.  I noticed that one of the swingarms in your photos is black like the odd one on this.  Regardless, can you or any others give details on what parts from what years are on this?
74 frame, fender, and cranks with 76 seat, forks, chain guard, tires, bars?  Still cool.  Will enjoy having even if Frankenbike to some degree..

All I remember about my original was that it had the 3 piece cranks, chrome bars, and either no banana seat, or I changed the seat to a post seat early on.


----------



## crgildart

This one @Nsxbrent posted looks a lot like the other one I was eyeing, auction ending tomorrow..  Was going to make an offer if I wasn't able to  procure the other one.


----------



## thebigorangecat

into it!


----------



## crgildart

crgildart said:


> @Nsxbrent Did I just buy this from you?  Just closed the deal on eBay and hope to have it here soon.  I noticed that one of the swingarms in your photos is black like the odd one on this.  Regardless, can you or any others give details on what parts from what years are on this?
> 74 frame, fender, and cranks with 76 seat, forks, chain guard, tires, bars?  Still cool.  Will enjoy having even if Frankenbike to some degree..
> 
> All I remember about my original was that it had the 3 piece cranks, chrome bars, and either no banana seat, or I changed the seat to a post seat early on.




*@odds&sods What's your diagnosis here with this one?  75 B frame with 76C forks?  *
*Would appreciate some more educated eyes to tell me what I just bought hahaha..*


----------



## crgildart

She's here. Seat looks pretty sweet, crossbar pad is also killer. No runs or drops in the paint. A few places where it is chipped do not show signs of multiple layers.  Looks pretty legit for a FrankenBike.  Still agree the forks are 76 but the frame and cranks are 75 or 74.  Swingarm appears to be a replacement of some kind, because it is flat black.  Still a very cool score!



 

No creaks, no wobbly cranks or rattly head set.  100% solid bike!


----------



## crgildart

SN placement seems to suggest a late 75B model.  Beginning to think it's possible the 76 forks made it on a couple very late 75Bs?  Still no clue why the swingarm is black. Looks really cool black swingarm with the black bars and seat.  Perhaps this was a demo or blem at the end of 75 right before the official 76s with the single piece American cranks came??  That would explain it all being minty but a little mixed up/different than straight 75 or staight 76.


----------



## crgildart

OK added the reflectors I was missing, picked up an owner's manual, but only found a 76C.  I would prefer a 75B but other than the cranks pretty much the same parts as 76 since I have the 76 forks (still with the sticker on them).  I'm still waiting on a number plate which I will add a "75" to when I hang it on the front.


----------



## 52Ford

Does anyone have a source for the fork seal dust caps for a Model C. Also, has anyone had the fork tubes re-chromed and if so where did you have them done?


----------



## crgildart

Not sure where to get those things but if you want something re-chromed you'd better do it quick.  I heard the process is being outlawed nationally due to the waste being a major bio-hazard. Hardide Coating is the new method replacing old school chrome.
https://hardide.com/hardide-coatings-solves-hard-chrome-plating-problem/


----------



## crgildart

Still waiting on the J60 cat eye reflectors.  Added the number plate and FMF sticker.  Jumped it on a little ramp just a couple times.  Putting it away now for only flat ground dry pavement trips around the block on special occasions now.


----------



## doel cruz garcia

This is my last work, what do think friends?


----------



## whopperchopper

My 1974 Toro orange


----------



## cholguinz

Hello guys, anybody knows the part number of the Model C Yamaha Moto-Bike shock dust covers..?


----------



## Floyd Troxel

broken_spokes said:


> if anyone has one of these for sale please let me know i am interested thanks


----------



## Floyd Troxel

Yes I'm trying to sell


----------



## Floyd Troxel

broken_spokes said:


> want to sell let me know??


----------

